# Translucent Concrete



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

http://uaddit.com/discussions/showthread.php?t=554


----------



## 67868 (Jul 31, 2006)

thats quite amazing


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

amazing!!! 

how about transparent steel just like that one in Star Trek movie?


----------



## vladorlando (Jul 30, 2007)

This is not new idea . I m working with fiber optic more 15 years and used the same and near a lot time in dozens projects. You could to keep in touch with fiber optic lighting companies in your country and they show a lot this ideas made 10-20 years ago !!!















Pool floore







Floore in casino
















This is sculpture in Singapure -all body with fiber optic point -made 15 years 

ago








this is sign made in stone wall 10 years ago


----------



## Mr. Met (Jan 9, 2008)

never new that even existed, I think it is amazing


----------



## whitefordj (Feb 18, 2006)

don't forget about the concrete that is mixed with titanium-oxide. the oxide molecule attracts pollutants (carbon molecules), rendering them harmless when combined. are concrete's like these the future of concrete constructed buildings? likely so.


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow that concrete is madness, but how strong is it!


----------



## zerokarma (May 29, 2005)

Thats cool


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

wow, that's really interesting! never thought that this could be possible!


----------



## Yrmom247 (Jan 16, 2008)

c0kelitr0 said:


> amazing!!!
> 
> how about transparent steel just like that one in Star Trek movie?


It's actually transparent aluminum in the movie.


----------

